# OECD Review of the Irish Public Service- terms of reference not comprehensible



## golden mean (21 Jul 2007)

I think that this is a welcome development but (esp given how much of our money this exercise must be costing,) they should have had someone look a their terms of reference, which are not really comprehensible to the average person. Pity.


----------



## ajapale (21 Jul 2007)

OECD Review of the Irish Public Service - Have Your Say!
this post was split from the notice board forum.


----------



## RainyDay (21 Jul 2007)

golden mean said:


> they should have had someone look a their terms of reference, which are not really comprehensible to the average person.


True - the TOR should have been prepared in Plain English format, though this shouldn't hinder you/others from submitting your views.


----------



## Bronte (23 Jul 2007)

If it was readable maybe too many people would reply


----------



## setanta74 (26 Jul 2007)

Aileen2 said:


> If it was readable maybe too many people would reply


 
my thoughts exactly. Anyone else think this and that there seems to be a rush on it to put it to bed?


----------



## ajapale (26 Jul 2007)

Ive reproduced the first page of the website here for reference





> *OECD Review of the Irish Public Service - Have Your Say!*
> 
> *The Taoiseach, Mr. Bertie Ahern T.D., recently announced that he has invited the Organisation for Economic Co-Operation & Development (OECD) to undertake a major review of the Irish Public Service. The review will have two main objectives: *
> to benchmark the Public Service in Ireland against other comparable countries; and
> ...



and the FAQ (seems understandable enough)


> *Background to the Review*
> 
> *What is the purpose of this review?*
> 
> ...


----------

